# Let's Go Blazers Let's Go!!



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Martell Webster









Sergio Rodriguez









Jamaal Magloire









Jarret Jack









Travis Outlaw

Blazer-Nation! :clap:


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

LOL they have no chance we too dangerous as you see the Warriors blowing out teams. Clippers in playoffs next year unless Lakers slip. But Warriors too good no way we lose that game.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

Dont get too cocky


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

WarriorFan64 said:


> LOL they have no chance we too dangerous as you see the Warriors blowing out *tanking* teams.


warriors are going nowhere.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Don't forget:








Dan "The Man" Dickau









Luke "Skywalker" Schenscher









Raef "The Legend" LaFrentz


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

the blazers are tanking for a better pick and the warriors are fighting hard for the last playoffs spot i cant see any possible way the blazers win.

by all means good luck to you guys, but the run came a little late


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Don't forget:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



classic :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

blazers 242
warriors 82









*YOU CAN DO IT!!!*


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Go Trail Blazers!

Go Clippers!


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Slim chance the Blazer wins....but its not over til its over. Go Clippers!!! :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

:wave: bye Clippers always next year I do remember hearing a Clipper fan telling me this LOL :lol:. This is Warriors year. It would be great to see Clippers and Warriors in playoffs, but Lakers have a better division record. Warriors are playing excellent right now.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

WarriorFan64 said:


> :wave: bye Clippers always next year I do remember hearing a Clipper fan telling me this LOL :lol:. This is Warriors year. It would be great to see Clippers and Warriors in playoffs, but Lakers have a better division record. Warriors are playing excellent right now.



good for you...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

whats the line on this game? Should be like 30.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

As a Blazer fan wanting the best possible chance of getting the top pick in the draft, I do declare:

Go Warriors! WOO! :clap:


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

Warriors suck you guys wont even put up a fight against Dallas not saying we will but I think we would have a better chance.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

MicCheck12 said:


> Warriors suck you guys wont even put up a fight against Dallas not saying we will but I think we would have a better chance.


you have got to be kidding me. clippers couldn't even beat Kings. Then you say you have a better chance at Mavericks :lol: , we do.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> whats the line on this game? Should be like 30.



:lol:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

WarriorFan64 said:


> you have got to be kidding me. clippers couldn't even beat Kings. Then you say you have a better chance at Mavericks :lol: , we do.



yeah, the warriors are the bee's knees...you happy??? now go back to the warriors board...


real classy by the way, rubbing salt in our wounds...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> you have got to be kidding me. clippers couldn't even beat Kings. Then you say you have a better chance at Mavericks :lol: , we do.



hahaa Warriors fans have become awfully cocky, granted the Clippers had not made the playoffs in a while since last year, but i think you guys had not made the playoffs like in a million years...no you guys are talking like if you could win a title or something

:lol: 

Matt Barnes/Adonal Foyle next Kobe & Shaq!!!

:lol:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> hahaa Warriors fans have become awfully cocky, granted the Clippers had not made the playoffs in a while since last year, but i think you guys had not made the playoffs like in a million years...no you guys are talking like if you could win a title or something
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


agreed...


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

LMAO you now whats soooo funny, you guys are in this position because of the Clippers not the Warriors....You have to thankful Elton even went to Team USA or even the Shaun Livingston got injured because if it diden't of happened, an sorry but I have to say you guys a typical lottery team and thats the truth..


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

WarriorFan64 said:


> you have got to be kidding me. clippers couldn't even beat Kings. Then you say you have a better chance at Mavericks :lol: , we do.


1] Your not even in the playoffs yet, so don't be cocky. Afterall, Karma is a :curse:

2] Clippers didn't have the luxury of facing a tanking Kings team, like you guys did with the Mavs. Artest played more minutes then anyone on the Mavericks top 8 players.

3] You guys got blown out at Portland last time, granted Z-Bo and LaMarcus played.

4] Even if you guys win, odds are the Mavericks/Suns will beat you in a maximum of 6 games, while we got to advance to the 2nd round last season and were one game out of the WCF's.

5] You want to talk bad losses? You guys got whupped by the Knicks, lost at the Bucks[swept as well], got blown out by the Bulls, got blown out by the Wolves, lost to the Cats, got swept by the Hawks[granted, we did too, but didn't get blown out at home like you guys did], lost to Memphis, got whupped by the Kings, so don't bring in bad losses. 

6] No :curse: Clippers are a better team and a much bigger threat to the Mavericks. All Clipper players have the playoff experience, with an experienced coach, while the Warriors just have an experienced coach, Davis, Harrington and Jackson with the only playoff experience? Am I not wrong? Along with the experience, Clippers have a well rounded game, while the Warriors are a very cheap version of the Suns, and don't play Defense, while the Suns actually have a few solid defensive players[Bell, Marion, Amare(weakside blocking) and Thomas(clogging the lane)], along with the best PG in the game today, one of the smartest coaches in the L[Currently, I'd only say Pop and possibly P-Jax are smarter, today], while, the Clippers play some damn good Defense. Clippers also have an INSIDE game, as opposed to just pure chucking like the Warriors. Warriors are outside-outside on the offensive end, while the Clippers are an inside-outside team, and guess what? The most recent champions have been an inside-outside team. Spurs with Duncan first, Miami had Shaq in the lane, same with the Lakers. Now, Pistons were an all-around team and didn't focus on one player more then another, and had the post scorer in Sheed. So yes, the Clippers would be a much bigger threat to the Mavericks. You can bring in all this regular season mumbo-jumbo, but by doing so, your saying Hawks would beat the Warriors? Bobcats and Knicks would take the Lakers? Bucks would take the Warriors? Hawks would take the Clippers?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Golden state might be a one hit wonder though. They have some serious salary problems. Unless they go deep into the luxury tax, they wont be able to keep all of their guys.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"On the final day of the regular season, the Blazers feted the 30th anniversary of Portland's 1977 NBA championship team, and retired the jersey of that team's starting guard, Lionel Hollins"

YOu neeeeeever know, they might come out and play hard and play to win in homage of Lionel!!!!!!!!!!

GO BLAZERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

<img src="http://www.nba.com/history/images/walton.jpg" />

Bill Walton says "YOU CAN DO IT BLAZERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Please Blazers!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> Golden state might be a one hit wonder though. They have some serious salary problems. Unless they go deep into the luxury tax, they wont be able to keep all of their guys.


True that. . . They have 55 mil commited for three seasons from now or more if I'm not mistaken, not to mention Ellis, Biedrins' and Pietrus' extensions, Barnes as well if they wnat to keep him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You guys will be pissed to know that tonight against Seattle, Dallas is playing Dirk, Josh Howard, Jason Terry, etc.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> You guys will be pissed to know that tonight against Seattle, Dallas is playing Dirk, Josh Howard, Jason Terry, etc.


****ing *******s


----------



## The_Sandstorm (Mar 5, 2003)

i came over to wish you guys good luck and that it was a hell of a run at this end. i'm sorry to see lots of smack and haterade around here. i know you don't want to hear it but here's my honest opinion:

1. you can say everything about livingston's injury and brand playing for usa etc. we had our players injured half the season too, and we had a humongous trade that switched half our starting 5 and we just gelled at the right time. 

2. don't get mad at us for dallas tanking that last game. go to the dallas board and get mad at them. 

3. i don't think the clippers would give a better battle to dallas in the playoffs. i'm not saying we'll do good or anything, but all homerism aside, the warriors are more exciting to watch than the clippers, just like the suns are more exciting to watch than san antonio, and people want to see that.

4. this might be because i watch all the warrior games, but nobody gives the warrior d credit. granted they really let teams score, but you can't be that bad of a defense team if you lead the league in fast breaks (started by d rebounding and steals), baron is tied for first in the league for steals with artest, and like i said these stats started aquiring from when we had dunleavy and murphy. the warriors biggest problem isn't interior defense, it's perimeter. none of our guys know how to cover the double screens. reggie miller would have murdered us all day. i'm sure dallas knows this. 

5. i agree. the warriors are gonna have trouble keeping this team together. it'll prolly be impossible, so please just be happy we got here once. i was ecstatic when the clips made the playoffs last year. i've been a brand fan since the bulls. if the clippers were out of the playoff race would you really hate the warriors that much? i'm sorry to your playoff pain, trust me the Dubs fans know the feeling. if anything, we're like twins. 

sorry, i didn't mean to make it long. it was kind of a kick in the face tho when i was actually coming here to say good season and i hope i seeyou guys next year in the playoffs, but i see all this smack. i don't believe in talking smack against people that won't get there and i'm not trying to rub salt in your game but it bothers me when i see people who call themselves baksetball fans, but they're just homers. in true basketball sense, the warriors team after the trade and healthy are pretty good. not championship, not even 3rd round western conf. but they're better THIS season than the clippers, who in my opinion have been a letdown pretty much all season. step up your game next year and i know you guys are in, hopefully we'll make a return trip too and we'll get a series against each other...then i'll start the smack talk.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

cmon blazers stay close!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> You guys will be pissed to know that tonight against Seattle, Dallas is playing Dirk, Josh Howard, Jason Terry, etc.


:curse:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> You guys will be pissed to know that tonight against Seattle, Dallas is playing Dirk, Josh Howard, Jason Terry, etc.


Wow, that is messed up really...


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> You guys will be pissed to know that tonight against Seattle, Dallas is playing Dirk, Josh Howard, Jason Terry, etc.


the clippers should be flattered. the mavs were afraid of the clippers:biggrin:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

even if the clippers don't get in the playoffs i still think the warriors deserve a congratulations. they have been competing during the hard fought road to the playoffs.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Avery Johnson is a piece of crap. I've said it ever since he took over, he is not a good coach, PERIOD. If I took the team over the way Avery did, I would have done exactly what he is, hell, he didn't earn anything and I laugh everytime I hear he should be the COY, or people say he's top 5 today, when you still have Sloan, Jackson, Riley currently coaching, and then also throw in Sam Mitchell, Don Nelson, Jeff Van Gundy, Scott Skiles, Mike D'Antoni, hell, throw in Dunleavy there too. Reason Mavs didn't really play their starters was: Avery was scared of losing with his full roster, so he decided to put in the second unit to save some face. He knew the W's might win if he played his 'big guns', so he pussied out, put in his C-Squad just so him and the rest of the Mavs fans can have an excuse. As much as I hate the Lakers, their fans and KoMe Cryant, I hope they drop to the 8th seed and WHUP on the Mavs. Johnson, your a piece of ****, who does not deserve to coach such a great team.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Outlaw giving the Blazers (and Clippers) a ray of hope... 28pts thru 3Qs, 14-14 FTs.

Only down by 17!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Sucks that my Trail Blazers loss hurts my 2nd favorite team.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I really don't mind or care that the Mavs decided to do what they did, because the can do whatever in the hell they want to because they took care of their business during the 80 plus game season. If they feel that they have a better chance against the Warriors than the Clippers, than thats on them. 

On the other hand, the Clippers had 41 chances to get one more win then they did. No one should be mad or angry at the Mavs, they instead need to be mad at the piss poor effort that the Clippers showed for most of the season. If they had taken care of their bussiness they wouldn't be in this situation.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

on the bright side, we should be grateful it was the Clippers were even this close....remember guys..its "The Clippers" 
i just hope we can return to the playoffs sooner than later....


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> I really don't mind or care that the Mavs decided to do what they did, because the can do whatever in the hell they want to because they took care of their business during the 80 plus game season. If they feel that they have a better chance against the Warriors than the Clippers, than thats on them.
> 
> On the other hand, the Clippers had 41 chances to get one more win then they did. No one should be mad or angry at the Mavs, they instead need to be mad at the piss poor effort that the Clippers showed for most of the season. If they had taken care of their bussiness they wouldn't be in this situation.


Exactly, Mavs can **** all over whoever they feel like, if we were in their position, we wouldn't give a rats *** about anyone else either. 

More power to 'em, they earned it, unlike the clips.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> I really don't mind or care that the Mavs decided to do what they did, because the can do whatever in the hell they want to because they took care of their business during the 80 plus game season. If they feel that they have a better chance against the Warriors than the Clippers, than thats on them.
> 
> On the other hand, the Clippers had 41 chances to get one more win then they did. No one should be mad or angry at the Mavs, they instead need to be mad at the piss poor effort that the Clippers showed for most of the season. If they had taken care of their bussiness they wouldn't be in this situation.




great post...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

The_Sandstorm said:


> i came over to wish you guys good luck and that it was a hell of a run at this end. i'm sorry to see lots of smack and haterade around here. i know you don't want to hear it but here's my honest opinion:
> 
> 1. you can say everything about livingston's injury and brand playing for usa etc. we had our players injured half the season too, and we had a humongous trade that switched half our starting 5 and we just gelled at the right time.
> 
> ...



now this is a good post...


----------

